# A peek into my turning room - more pics



## mrcook4570 (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## alamocdc (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice little apsce, Stan. I'd love to have either of those lathes, but I want a big Oneway real bad! Maybe after I retire.[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 30, 2006)

Its too clean, your not doing enough turning[}]


----------



## Dario (Sep 30, 2006)

Would love to turn on either lathe.  Very nice (and clean) shop!


----------



## penbros (Sep 30, 2006)

woah! thats a one-way? I thought they only sold the big 24-36 lathe. Yes, Its a nice shop. If I were you I would take the drapes off though, they probably collect alot of dust that probably gets thrown into the air everythime you brush them with your shoulder.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks real cozy in there Stan [] My kind of room []
Now where is the recliner [?]


----------



## chigdon (Oct 1, 2006)

Pardon the drool on the Oneway, it's mine.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 2, 2006)

I wanna see the shop with some sawdust and shavings flying around!!   Nice shop!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry guys about the lack of sawdust - it's not from lack of use.  My wife likes to sweep in there just about every day [^]

But she's afraid to tackle the wood room.


<br />



<br />



The Oneway was part of a grant that I received this summer []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Stan.  I feel much better now after seeing your wood room!

Got another grant application? []


----------



## kkwall (Oct 2, 2006)

Phew!!!!!!!!! You are human after all![][][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 2, 2006)

I feel better now also, I love your wood room[]


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 2, 2006)

Now THAT looks more like my shop!!!   []


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 2, 2006)

that a gorgeous shop, mine is not yet even  got a roof yet...perhaps this weekend, dirt floor never mind lino
Toni


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2006)

G'Day Stan where's tha beer fridge mate' thats a must have down under.gezz you gotta clean shop'too. l dont like my wife cleaning the shed/shop l can never find things after that.[]


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice shop. I would like a copy of that that grant application also


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 3, 2006)

Now THAT'S more like it!!



> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Sorry guys about the lack of sawdust - it's not from lack of use.  My wife likes to sweep in there just about every day [^]
> 
> But she's afraid to tackle the wood room.
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Now THAT'S more like it!!
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it was a state grant and not a federal one.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 3, 2006)

Posted by ctEaglesc

[/quote]

I hope it was a state grant and not a federal one.
[/quote]

LOL    I got your drift  []


----------



## Pipes (Oct 4, 2006)

WAY to clean for mine ! :O) I have way to much dust and wood lieing around I just can't seem to keep it clean :O/




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2006)

Grant? For e new lathe????? Where do I sign up?[]


----------

